# Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken​*
Normalerweise kennt man Riesenkalmare als Pottwalfutter in der Tiefe, als Gruselmonster verschiedener - meist B-Movie-artiger - Filmkunstwerke und wenn überhaupt, kriegen Wissenschaftler dann die Tiere tot zu sehen.

In Japan gelang es nun Fischern, ein solches Riesenvieh lebend - na jedenfall kurz, denn kurz nach dem Fang ging das Tier wohl ein - zu fangen.

Es schwamm in einem Hafenbecken rum - und hatte eine Länge von 6 Metern!!

Und das alles wurde auf Video aufgenommen:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...n-riesenkalmar-aus-hafenbecken-a-1015213.html

Und scheinbar werden die Riesenkalmare in letzter Zeit immer "flacher" gefangen, mehrere in Garnelennetzen in ca. 300m Tiefe...

Vielleicht gibt das mal ne neue Angelmethode, wenn die nun immer flacher kommen:
Riesenkalmarangeln vom Ufer, Mindestmaß 4,50 m....

;-))


----------



## HRO1961 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken​*
> 
> Normalerweise kennt man Riesenkalmare als Pottwalfutter in der Tiefe, als Gruselmonster verschiedener - meist B-Movie-artiger - Filmkunstwerke und wenn überhaupt, kriegen Wissenschaftler dann die Tiere tot zu sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Wäre mit Sicherheit ein geiler Drill mit anschließend noch geilerem Familienessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken*

Naja, so schnell wie der gestorben ist, scheinen die Viecher zumindest im Flachen aber nicht allzu robust zu sein...

Brauchts vielleicht noch ein paar Jahre, bis die sich ans flachere gewöhnt haben


----------



## feko (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken*

Theorie ist wohl das sie immer mehr an die Küsten wandern aus Nahrungsmangel durch die Überfischung der Meere.
Ob da was dran ist?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Japan: Fischer ziehen Riesenkalmar aus Hafenbecken*



feko schrieb:


> Theorie ist wohl das sie immer mehr an die Küsten wandern aus Nahrungsmangel durch die Überfischung der Meere.
> Ob da was dran ist?




Gestern kam auf Arte ein Bericht über die Hochseefischerei.
So einige Fischer verkappen ihre Fänge im Meer wenn se Aussicht auf höherwertigen Fisch haben.

Dann werden mal eben 3000t (in dem ausgestrahlten Beispiel..von einem Boot) Fisch wieder zurück in die See gekippt um Platz für den höherwertigen zu bekommen. Es wird auf den Booten mit 2 Fanglisten gearbeitet, einer offiziellen....und eine inoffizielle.
Eigentlich Illegal, wird/ kann aber nicht geprüft werden.
Kontrolleure kündigen sich vorher an etc.

Schon pervers.....und wir Reden beim Angelfischer von Tier und Artenschutz. 
Wenn ich jetzt Karikaturen zeichnen könnte...


----------

